# Turn your arm into touchscreen display



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1254910/Skinput-The-gadget-turns-arm-touchscreen.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I love this comment:


> If this is suppose to be the so called new age technology am not impressed because why the hell in this world would an individual want a phone on there skin or ipod. lol. In china i heard they already using technology such as this by allowing someone put a chip under the skin that allow them to make phone calls and so on.This another method the government want to use to track every individual. basically invading our privacy. I will never be part of such scheme because it is against my religion (christianity) wise up people!


What the...

I think this display is great. Shining light on my skin is not against my religion.
Now if they can just figure out a way to play movies on my forehead....Oh wait. To play movies on OTHER peoples foreheads....ah nevermind.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, a TV remote that I can find.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

'We can readily flick each of our fingers, touch the tip of our nose, and clap our hands together without visual assistance.' 

...he forgot to add "unless we've been drinking heavily"

I wonder if this would solve the problem of fighting over the remote?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats going on my very large and growing everyday..."Lame List"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a sign on my forehead than only people who have more melanin than me can see..it says "ASK ME TO DANCE WITH YOU."


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> Wow, a TV remote that I can find.


yes! at last! I hate it that you buy tvs now that don't work without the remote, since i always loose remotes.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

add a new one to the vernacular...

"Go filck yourself"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"The team then used software that matched sound frequencies to specific skin locations."

get it on..bang a gong- get it on....


----------

